# These small towns are giving away plots of land for $10 or less



## Matt Derrick (Oct 10, 2015)

*Looking for a vacation house? These small towns are giving away plots of land for $10-- or less!*
https://roadtrippers.com/stories/lo...-are-giving-away-plots-of-land-for-10-or-less

Is there any dream quite like the one where you finally buy a picture-perfect house in a little town where you can raise a family? Or, better yet, the dream where you buy yourself a vacation home in the country. It's totally attainable-- but moreso for some. Houses are expensive, yo! But if you know where to look, you might find a magical place where land is given away dirt cheap (actually, cheaper than dirt since, as we already established, land is not cheap at all)... and that magical place is Canada.






Flickr/fly




Flickr/Queensborough_ON
There's actually a logical reason our lovable, wacky neighbor to the North is giving away land on the cheap: they want to attract families back to small towns like Reston, Pipestone, and Sinclair, Mundare, and Saint-Louis-de-Blandford to revitalize them. Of course, there's a catch: you pay a deposit and have to develop the land and build a house on it within a set amount of time, or else you don't get the deposit back. The specifics of the deal depend on where you're buying the land and how developed it already it, but it's a pretty excellent deal all around. And the best part is that the unusual arrangement seems to be working. The towns of Reston, Pipestone, and Sinclair have seen several new houses built and had families move in.





Flickr/Martin Cathrae




Flickr/Queensborough_ON
The whole idea behind the promotion is to attract people to come back to these small towns, which are shrinking daily, losing scores of young people as they move to bigger cities for more opportunities. But while small towns may not be an idea setting for young professionals, families, retired adults, and others looking to become homeowners will find the tight-knit communities appealing. And, as an added bonus to having more people move in, the small towns are seeing new businesses open up as well. 





Flickr/Stephan Henze




Flickr/Robert Linsdell
And if you're hesitating to move to a smaller town, even for a vacation home, seriously consider all the pros! For example, Pipestone is less than 3 hours from Winnipeg, home of cultural attracts like the Manitoba Children's Museum, the Winnipeg Art Gallery, and The Manitoba Museum-Planetarium. It's also a quick hop across the border from North Dakota, where you can find all kinds of quirky things to see and do, like the W'eel Turtle and Lake Metigoshe State Park. A little road trip every now and then never hurt anyone, right?


----------



## tobepxt (Feb 26, 2016)

I think the deal is you pay $1000 and agree to build a permitted house after which they refund you $990. there is such a desire in politics to tear up raw land for housing developments. If i owned land it would be my goal to keep it in tune with mother natures ways. that and i would be sourcing free building materials.


----------

